# searching for long term rental country house close to Malaga



## Tilot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, my husband is working in Malaga for the world conservation for the Nature. We are searching for a long term rental finka/country house out of Malaga with 3-4 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, at max 50 km from Malaga technological park of Andalusia. In advance thank you for your offers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rental property in Spain

Are a couple of agents in the Alhaurin de la Torre/El grande area????????? I dont know of any private rentals, but good areas are the Alhaurins, Cartama, Churriana, El Romeral....... Maybe look at the private classifieds in Sur in English????

Jo xxxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Property to let | Inland | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------

